# Making my bandsaw mitre fence more useful.



## Rorschach (12 Dec 2017)

I often cut round and odd shaped stock on the bandsaw and this can be a little bit hairy at times. When possible I will use a clamp or a vice to hold things but for a long time I have been meaning to do something better. A V-block jig is a good solution but going to the effort of a full jig was part of the reason I haven't got round to it. When I was using my mitre fence today though I had a brainwave. 

I cut a V-block and attached it to the backside of my fence extension, I used CA glue to get everything in place and then added screws, I also added a bit of extra material at the back to stop me cutting right through. No setup required, just grab the mitre fence and put it in the mitre slot backwards, the v-block supports the cut on both sides and will make it safer and more accurate to cut round stock and smaller stock in general.
When doing repeated cuts you can clamp a stop block to the table to stop you pushing too far and cutting right through the block, also makes it safer to use. I have shown this in the pictures too. 

Very easy to do, took maybe 15-20 minutes in total to do the mod, will be very useful.


----------



## Rorschach (15 Dec 2017)

First proper test with this done, works a treat, cuts are more accurate and safer.


----------



## Orraloon (17 Dec 2017)

Good idea having it on the fence all the time. I do use a V block but usually have to search for the darn thing first.
Regards
John


----------



## Rorschach (17 Dec 2017)

My thinking was that if it was ready to use then I would actually use it rather than not bother or lose it. Doesn't affect normal use of the mitre fence so it made sense really.


----------

